# Arizona Mesquite



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a couple of pics of a Mesquite call set I did Sat for a box of mesquite from a guy and a few keychain calls I finished also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! i really like mesquite.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

As usual Ed..... Very Nice indeed!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice indeed, love the sizes!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Ed!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the first 2 photo's they are stunning but not so keen on the last.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those look great ! The last pic is for people with really small hands .....LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some sweet looking calls there.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Bones those little calls actually work good, I have them on all my key rings and I have used them to call a coyote in.

Thanks guys for your compliments.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldn't doubt that one bit. Had to mess with Matt a bit. I have a Yellerdog call about 3/4" long and it works great.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

More the colours for me Tom.


----------

